# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Edision Modulator HDMI Lite

## spirakos

Ψηφιακός μονοκάναλος HDMI διαμορφωτής, με έξοδο Επίγειου ψηφιακού DVB-T VHF/UHF MPEG4 σήματος. Διαθέτει έτοιμες και πολύ εύκολες ρυθμίσεις για κάθε τύπο εγκατάστασης. Από κάθε συσκευή με HDMI έξοδο (δέκτες δορυφορικού & επίγειου ψηφιακού τηλεοπτικού σήματος, κάμερες, DVD, DVR και κάθε άλλη πηγή-συσκευή εξόδου σήματος HDMI) παράγει MPEG4 επίγειο ψηφιακό σήμα έως FULL HIGH DEFINITION 1080p, με επιλογή εξόδου σε μπάντα VHF ή UHF. Παρέχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα σήματος στην έξοδο του, σε συνδυασμό με αξιόπιστη λειτουργία και σταθερή απόδοση, σε κάθε διάταξη εγκατάστασης.

*Edision HDMI Lite Διαμορφωτής DVB-T MPEG4 1080p Full HD*

Αγορασμενο 12/09/22, δυο ετη εγγυηση. Εχει δουλεψει λιγοτερο απο 10 λεπτα
Τιμή: 100€

Οποιος το θελει με το TP-Link TDW8961N, 110€ και τα δυο μαζι

----------

